# 19" CRT Monitor



## Geforce (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All. 

 I wanted to buy a 19" CRT True Flat Monitor. 
What model should i go in for.

I am not considering TFT monitors and budget is around
13k. I would like to consider Samsung models as they are good.

 Also i would like to know the prices.

PS: Black models or Dual tone to be considered but not white.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 5, 2005)

Well u r rite samsung monitor r really gud accordin 2 me they r da best in da market 2day.u can go for magic bright 2 19'' flat moni it will cost u sum where around 12k.u r not going for a LCD moni but still i'll like 2 tellu sumthin if u can spend 16k u can get a very gud 17''LCD monitor and its performance will b far more superior den dat of any other 19''flat CRT moni so juz think twice b4 buyin i m insisting u bcoz it makes hell of a diff as well as its da future.but u wont regret buyin a 19'' CRT moni 2.but wen compared 2 LCD.....???if u hav already made up ur mind den dun look further Magic bright 2 19'' samsung is juz awesome.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 5, 2005)

go for crt monitor. - it saves u near bout 5 thousands and gives u 2 inch more large viewing.
u wont be able to get the crisp and clarity. but still it is real good.
moreover with crt u can view from a wider angle.
and yes samsung is the largest selling monitor brand in India.
So ur options area pretty cleared out- u should be goin for samsung


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2005)

> performance will b far more superior den dat of any other 19''flat CRT



I don't think so. In a design world, CRT is much preferred to the LCD standard. The colours are a big problem when it comes to TFTs. Also, I believe gamers would have a problem, I dont know cause I don't play games. And a 16k-for-a-17inch, wouldn't give that good performance (I'm guessing). 



> go for crt monitor. - it saves u near bout 5 thousands and gives u 2 inch more large viewing.



You are wrong there. You see, the CRT is measured by picture tube size while LCD gives you real screen size. So, in effect, a 19 inch CRT would be 18 inch viewable, while 17 inch LCD is 17 inch viewable...
Huh?


----------



## Biplav (Jun 5, 2005)

fine 1 inch more of viewing!


----------



## Geforce (Jun 6, 2005)

Can anyone list the prices for 

Samsung 957MB 
Samsung 997DF

In a recent digit issue it was written that these monitors are not available in black.

Is there a black model (19") in samsung available.
Dual tone will also be fine.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 6, 2005)

@geforce
 well yes der is a model wid dual tone-black and silver which is some where around 12k its a samsung 19''Magic brite 2 best in 19'' monitors.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 7, 2005)

Samsung 997DF  <--- MY FRIENDS GOT IT !!! ITS JUST GREAT !!!


CHEERS ~!!!


----------



## Geforce (Jun 7, 2005)

@Aniruddh
@King_Niral

Thanx for your inputs guys.

I'll go for either of the two depending
upon the price.

Last time i went to Nehru Place they said they didn't have it (a clear no at your face), but i think i'll have to find some samsung showrooms around.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 7, 2005)

*WHAT IS THIS*

 I just talked to Samsung Dealers and Local Shops

 NO 19" SANSUNG MONITOR IS AVAILABLE IN BLACK   

 I don't believe it. I don't want to buy a white monitor.

US website of samsung lists a black 19" flat model (990DF), they even have dual tone models of the same.

These are not available in INDIA.

What shoud i do, any other options   

PS: WHITE 997DF is available for 13.5k


----------



## shaunak (Jun 9, 2005)

did u try samsung india's site?
according to me only 21" monitors r available in only white versions


----------



## amit_arya (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: WHAT IS THIS*



			
				Geforce said:
			
		

> What shoud i do, any other options
> 
> PS: WHITE 997DF is available for 13.5k



Hmm... 
options you have 
1->either buy the white one and forget it
2-> wait for Samsung to launch a black one
3-> Ask samsung to arrange one for you... this is possible if you know some biggie in corporate IT world
4-> Ask one of your friend from US to bring one... but cautions... Handling and Voltage issues
5-> Buy a white one and Spray paint it with black / dual tone or Tri tone .... just kidding


----------



## Geforce (Jun 10, 2005)

amit_arya said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> options you have
> 1->either buy the white one and forget it
> 2-> wait for Samsung to launch a black one
> ...



Oh look, I have got hope. (Nice Options)

  options 3 and 4 are out 'cause it ain't gonna happen

 Spray paint with all those holes in the monitor .... well i guest option 5  is out as well.

 :roll: I can wait for Samsung to launch a black one

  Or i Could buy a white one .... NAAAA   I want Black 


@shaunak : I have gone through their India site and unfortunately they don't think that a indian would buy a 19" black monitor.


----------



## Kannan (Jun 10, 2005)

I am a *Multimedia Programmer  *and I am using *Viewsonic UltraBrite E90f+SB* and is damn good and I am satisfied. *members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/aiwan1/good.gif

*www.viewsonic.com.au/product_photos/crt/19/e90fplussb_m.jpg

More info here *www.viewsonic.com.au/products/productspecs.php?id=110

*Costs Rs. 14,500/-*


----------



## Geforce (Jun 10, 2005)

@Kannan

 Viewsonic UltraBrite E90f+SB is a Nice monitor. 

 It is slightly over my budget *but i could go for it.*

 Just thinkin about the refresh rate
1600 x 1200@69Hz
1280 x 1024@80Hz
1024 x 768@105Hz
800 x 600@132Hz
640 x 480@163Hz

 1280 x 1024 would be the default resolution at which i would work and i usualy switch one notch higher when i am really working hard with some code, so anything slightly over it and the refresh rate will fall below 75MHz or less.

For my eyes   , i need refresh of excess 85MHz for it to be strain free.

 This is reason i am not going for 17" most have refresh of 65Mhz at 1280 x 1024. (I know one or two models have higher but NO)

On the other hand Samsung SyncMaster 997DF has
1920 x 1440 @64Hz 
1800 x 1440 @64Hz 
1856 x 1392 @66Hz 
1792 x 1344 @68Hz 
1600 x 1200 @76Hz 
1280 x 1024 @89Hz 
1152 x 864 @104Hz 
1024 x 768 @116Hz 
800 x 600 @146Hz 
640 x 480 @160Hz 

as the response, and it costs 13.4K (white)

So really comes down to me being fussy about the color (black).

What do you think should i go in for


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 11, 2005)

LG one's are great too. Though you should take a look at the Samsungs and Viewsonics of this world too.


----------



## Kannan (Jun 11, 2005)

Geforce, when the refresh rate is above 75 Hz you will not find any difference practically with your eyes. This I have tried with not only 19 " but also with 21".

Also if you use resolution above 1280x1024 then you will need to use the Zoom functionality of that particular application to see the object clearly as the object size decreases relative to the view of your eye when the resolution goes beyond 1280x1024.

I took the Viewsonic due to the following reason.

I called up the Samsung Centers and also sent a mail to Samsung India stating that why Samsung 19" monitors were take away by Samsung from the retails shops & distributors. The reason they gave was that the pricing of the 19" Samsung Monitors were invalid and were to high and there was no sale practically for 19" series.

Also in the phone they said that 19" monitors were having gemotrical problem when working with 3D softwares and the final ouput of that software were not equal to the printed material.

So to solve those gemotrical problems, Samsung has taken back the 19" series back to the factories.

This was back before 9 Months and at that time the only choice I had were Viewsonic & LG, and according to the review by lot of people they felt that View Sonic was better than Samsung and LG and so I took Viewsonic.

For your information Samsung 19" costed around 17,500/- at that time and donno how much it costs now.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 11, 2005)

kannan said:
			
		

> For your information Samsung 19" costed around 17,500/- at that time and donno how much it costs now.



 Samsung 19" cost 13.4k now which is a decrease from 17.5k as you have mentioned, thats almost 4k of difference.

When did you buy viewsonic at 14.5k, if its anything to go by then the viewsonic would cost much less now.   

If you know the current price of viewsonic do post.


----------



## Kannan (Jun 11, 2005)

I purchased Viewsonic 9 months back. May be you are right, the price might have dropped.

I will talk to the local dealer from whom I purchased and will post the price back.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 13, 2005)

@Kannan

 Thanx in Advance for doing that.

Cheers !!


----------

